# upgraded HR10-250 hard drives failing - fix & save recordings?



## ChromeAce (Sep 20, 2002)

My HR10-250 was upgraded a year ago with a 2nd 250GB drive from PTVupgrade. It came with an Instant Cake boot disk with the virgin image on it.

Problem is, at least one of the hard drives is now failing. I want to back up my recordings and restore to 2 new 500GB drives, installing all hacks in the process (which I have never done before).

Can anyone point me to one or two easy to follow guides that will accomplish this? Much appreciated!


----------

